# Sponsoring Husband - Visa Costs?



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am marrying my Fiance in a few weeks back home and he is relocating to AD with me in August. He has got a job working in my school (I'm a teacher) and our employer has said that as I came out on a single overseas contract, I will be responsible for providing his sponsorship and that our situation will be reviewed for next September to be placed on a married contract. 

I know how to go about the process and know the costs of the medical (250AED), ID card (370AED) and drivers license (270AED) but I am not sure about the cost of the actual residence visa. My principal said I should expect to pay 5000AED yet the PRO for the school and some colleagues have said it should be around 300-400AED. 

Can someone clarify this so we know how much we need to pay?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.DubaiGov (May 26, 2012)

I don't really have the exact amount as there some small difference between Dubai & other emirates.. But what I guess is the cost will max be 5000 including all the process & paper work and in duration in Dubai should take Max 2week.

Good luck


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

rednelly84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am marrying my Fiance in a few weeks back home and he is relocating to AD with me in August. He has got a job working in my school (I'm a teacher) and our employer has said that as I came out on a single overseas contract, I will be responsible for providing his sponsorship and that our situation will be reviewed for next September to be placed on a married contract.


That is a bit naughty of them, if you will be married before sept then his contract can be a married one surely? If your school are employing him then they are responsible for his visa and medical insurance etc surely?? You would only need to sponsor him if he wasnt working! If they can't sort out a married contract then there is something wrong and what about your living arrangements?? If you have a single person labour card what will he have? Single person also? If so then will that not have any repercussions on you actually living together as 2 'single' people even though you will be married? I appreciate he may not get the same full overseas package if you are on a married status contract, however if they taking him on with any contract then they should be providing his visa, medical insurance etc etc! I would be questioning it, doesn't seem right to me that at all!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Cost my hubby 350aed to renew my sponsorship for 3 years. Did this last week in AD emirate - could have had it same dy if we had paid 150aed more. Remember to get your marriage certificate attested my FCO and UAE Embassy,this took 2 weeks and cost about 60GBP (3 years ago).


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Pink Fairie said:


> That is a bit naughty of them, if you will be married before sept then his contract can be a married one surely? If your school are employing him then they are responsible for his visa and medical insurance etc surely?? You would only need to sponsor him if he wasnt working! If they can't sort out a married contract then there is something wrong and what about your living arrangements?? If you have a single person labour card what will he have? Single person also? If so then will that not have any repercussions on you actually living together as 2 'single' people even though you will be married? I appreciate he may not get the same full overseas package if you are on a married status contract, however if they taking him on with any contract then they should be providing his visa, medical insurance etc etc! I would be questioning it, doesn't seem right to me that at all!


I agree completely and know it's not right. That is a whole other issue. The company will be providing his labour card and that is all. I'm not the only person in the company currently facing this problem as there are a good handful of us marrying within the next 12 months. We are living in single person accommodation whereas one of my colleagues got married couple accommodation (and is actually married now) but the spouse shall receive nil benefits also. I've tried questioning it and pestered a lot of people but all that I am told is that our "situation" will be reviewed next year.


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

mgb said:


> Cost my hubby 350aed to renew my sponsorship for 3 years. Did this last week in AD emirate - could have had it same dy if we had paid 150aed more. Remember to get your marriage certificate attested my FCO and UAE Embassy,this took 2 weeks and cost about 60GBP (3 years ago).


Thank you, thank you, thank you! This has matched what my PRO and colleagues have been saying so I feel so much better now.

As soon as my principal said 5000AED I'm pretty sure I turned a shade of white!

I know about the marriage certificate and that is the first job to get sorted while I'm back.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mgb said:


> Cost my hubby 350aed to renew my sponsorship for 3 years. Did this last week in AD emirate - could have had it same dy if we had paid 150aed more. Remember to get your marriage certificate attested my FCO and UAE Embassy,this took 2 weeks and cost about 60GBP (3 years ago).


This is a renewal. I am not sure if this is correct for the first. I think Mr. DubaiGov may be nearer the mark. I would check with your PRO and ask him to provide you with an itemized list. Also, ask if you need to lodge a security deposit.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi there

I am a married female living in the UAE. I sponsor my husband and we have AD visas.
I had to pay a AED5000 deposit for his visa which is refundable when I eventually cancel the visa, over and above the normal processing fee of Aed350.
My husbands visa is only valid for 1 year at a time so needs to be renewed annually. At the nene wasl time the deposit is simply carried over to the next visa and will apparently be refunded when the visa is canceled and not renewed.
My husbands visa also states that he is not allowed to be employed on my sponsorship and should be find employment, his employer would ned to be his new sponsor and is his responsible for the costs involved etc.

Having said that, my friend in the same profession as myself ( not teaching) also sponsors her husband. She did not have to pay a deposit and he got a visa valid for 2 years. I'm not sure if there are any restrictions on his visa regarding working.

So, I guess it depends on who you deal with at the immigration office on any given day.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Nene wasl time is a typing error, I meant to say renewal time.
Sorry


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

s&s said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a married female living in the UAE. I sponsor my husband and we have AD visas.
> I had to pay a AED5000 deposit for his visa which is refundable when I eventually cancel the visa, over and above the normal processing fee of Aed350.
> ...


Hi S&S,

Can I ask which profession you are in and which country you are originally from? My PRO looked at me strangely when I suggested that his figure of 300-400AED may be wrong and it was in fact 5000AED. Also, I was told by him that this would be valid for 3 years. 

Think I am best to contact immigration and I am still none the wiser!

Thanks for your input.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Sent you a private message rednelly84


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Rednelly, did you get my message?


----------



## rednelly84 (Jul 4, 2010)

s&s said:


> Rednelly, did you get my message?


Yes I did, thank you.


----------

